# Is there any other certs tha compliments CCNA?



## Xeneth (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm wanting to get into networking, already took Network+ and CCNA classes. Looking for something to go with it other the CCNP and such.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well not many people go straight into networking usually you start in a support role and then progress into networking

The Network + is a good certification to start with and I am sorry to tell you this but the CCNA without the experience of working in a job with CISCO switches is useless. IT really annoys me that colleges and universities are offering cisco classes without advising the students that they should have experience with cisco kit.

There are certs for people wanting to get into IT such as the A+,N+ MCDST and its upgrades and there are certs for people who already work in IT such as the MCSA,MCSE and CCNA. You could take CCENT which is like a foundation CCNA.

I know quite a few people who took the CCNA without experience and some of them have had to take it of their CV to get a job because without proper experience no IT network manager is gonna let you loose on their network regardless of what certs you have.


----------



## Xeneth (Mar 11, 2009)

I didn't expect it to be easy, but you do not know me. >

I want to continue with my education, but unfortunately, the masters that I find in computers are very general. Was looking for something to use in my chosen track. Net+ was easy, picked up on that fast. I'm not so bold as to go for ccnp yet, but I want something more.

I'm probably one of the few people who likes being in collage for the experience, not to get a better job. That I consider a perk. 

Was kind of thinking of a linux/unix cert.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Thre is no harm in learning stuff but remember being over certified is just as bad as having no experience. I know pleant of people who have been over certified and had to drop the certifications of their CV when applying for jobs.


----------

